# Vanilla?



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Made vanilla and it's too strong. What can be done about it? Would think if more vodka were added, alcohol would be too strong.


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

No, all the alcohol would do is thin it out, a teaspoon of vanilla is mostly alcohol anyway, adding more just makes more but weaker vanilla. Personally I'd leave it alone and use less vanilla in a recipe, instead of a teaspoon for example, try a 1/2 and see how it works.


----------



## tessadiane (Jul 13, 2014)

I was thinking you could just use less also.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I made mine a bit too strong too Sandra. like the others have said. just use less. ~Georgia.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Using less might be the simplest solution. They say you can tone it down by adding more liquor, but I don't know anyone who's actually done it, so can't speak to the results. 

Is it the vanilla flavor that is too strong, or is it that you can taste the liquor too strongly? If it's the liquor, then maybe you just haven't steeped it long enough. Some sites say eight weeks is long enough, but I've found that the longer it steeps the better it is. 

I don't use mine before six months of aging and would say that anything less than three months is definitely not enough. But then I like a strong flavor, and I also use bourbon instead of vodka, so I don't know how it would compare to a vodka base.

If it really is the vanilla flavor that's too strong for you, next time cut the amount of beans used in half and that should solve your problem. Good luck!


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm still using a bottle of vanilla (used a "square" Bertolli olive oil bottle, well cleaned, 12oz, IIRC) I made about 7 or 8 years ago using a dozen beans and topped with a good quality vodka. If a recipe calls for one tsp, I use less than a half-tsp.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Hippygirl, how did the vanilla change over time?
Did you split the beans?
Did you heat the mix?
What kind of cap?
What percentage alcohol was the vodka? Finlandia is 40%, I'm wondering if 30% rum would work.

I had thought some kind of special extraction process was needed to get the maximum from the bean, so I've been using commercial stuff. :smack,

Looking at the vanilla extracts, McCormick Extra Rich is 41% (supposed to be best for baking), Morton & Bassett is 35%.
(The McCormick Lemon Extract is 83%, Orange 79%; M&B Almond 30% - hmmmmm)


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi RDG, good to see you! I know you didn't ask me, lol, but until HG chimes in, here's a good reference:

http://www.thekitchn.com/how-to-make-homemade-vanilla-extract-cooking-lessons-from-the-kitchn-197785

I use a 1-liter bottle of bourbon (slightly over one quart), and Madagascar grade B vanilla beans. I use 15 beans per liter (my own choice after numerous experiments, but like I said I like it strong). As the instructions state, though, you can use much fewer than that if you like a less strong flavor. The bourbon produces a 45% alcohol content, so it is a little stronger than normal.

You don't have to do anything except split the beans lengthwise, put them in some type of jar or bottle with a tight-fitting lid (I just use the bourbon bottle) and then keep it in a dark place such as a pantry or closet, turning it gently up and down about once a week or so. That's the "special extraction process", lol.  I don't know why vanilla extract is so expensive to buy, it's super easy to make!


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks Callie :kiss:, you're the best!! 

Went with the vodka this time so I can see what's going on, but I have designs on a pint of Bacardi's Spiced Rum for another batch.

I thought the bits of bean would get moldy and goopy after a while, but they dry up so fast on the shelf I've been stinting myself.

My next thought is now I can use a nicely scraped bean in cookies and toss it in a bottle to keep steeping. Love hot milky drinks so an exact amount of extraction wouldn't matter there, and I won't feel like such a wastrel. :angel:


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

RedDirt Cowgirl said:


> Hippygirl, how did the vanilla change over time?
> Did you split the beans?
> Did you heat the mix?
> What kind of cap?
> ...


I split the beans, stuffed them into the bottle, and topped it to about an inch below the cap with vodka. It has been so long I don't recall what brand, but IIRC, it was middle of the road pricing (not the cheapest, but not the HIGH dollar stuff).

I didn't even open the cap for 6 months (like the instructions said) and it was strong when I did. As far as how it has changed since, it is VERY dark, there is some sedimentation, but the beans are still solid...and it's WICKED strong now. 

I guess I have about 1/4 of the bottle left. 

When it runs out, I'm going to fill the bottle about half way with vodka, let it sit, and see how it turns out...I'm betting it'll be more like commercial strength and flavor.

We'll see!

Oh...the cap I used came with the bottle (Bertolli olive oil), so it's metal with the plastic insert-thing.
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Hokay then! Thanks for warning about waiting 6 months, I would have been worrying it next week.

The cap to the Finlandia vodka is metal and plastic lined, I bet that's a link to the right stuff. The Bacardi rum just has a metal cap.

Had sorry experience decanting commercial vanilla into little antique corked bottles - too much escape, lost volume and flavor over a few months as I used it. And the old things drooled a bit, I have to say I'm impressed with McCormick's new pour spout under the flip lid.

Thanks again, Hippie Girl!


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

RedDirt Cowgirl said:


> Hokay then! Thanks for warning about waiting 6 months, _*I would have been worrying it next week*_.
> 
> The cap to the Finlandia vodka is metal and plastic lined, I bet that's a link to the right stuff. The Bacardi rum just has a metal cap.
> 
> ...


LOL! It took a MONUMENTAL effort on my part to leave it alone, especially for the first week, so I stuffed it into the back of my spice cabinet where it was out of sight and forgot about it after a couple of days. I did set up a desktop sticky note to pop up when the time was up, though...if I hadn't, it might still be sitting back there in the dark!


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

My sister and I make vanilla extract for the farmers markets in our county. I follow the same timeline as calliemoonbeam - 6 full months - and we use nearly 1 bean per ounce of vodka. We split the bean, scrape the little bean seeds with a spoon and then put it all into the vodka bottle. Our extract is marketed as double strength, and some customers say that they can get by with even a little less than half the recipe requirement. 

As we strain it to bottle for the markets, I have learned to KEEP the wet seeds "vanilla caviar" for my own use.


----------

